# really retarded question



## danknuggets (Jul 18, 2006)

Ok guys my plant im pretty sure is about to start budding soon and im planning on doing the "hang dry" method.

now my question to you is how long will both take?
i know that you stop drying when you can bend the stem and break it but how do you cure it once its like that? Ive been reading as much as i can and im still kinda un sure about it. Whats this about putting the bud in glass jars and airing them out for an hour in 24 hours? basically how do you cure the bud? thanks a lot for baring with my retarded questions!


----------



## Dr.GreenThumb (Jul 19, 2006)

I'm in a dry/HOT climate, took just over 2 days to hang dry. Another day in a brown bag, then into the mason jars for weeks. Opened the jars about 1 hour per day for the 1st week.


----------



## danknuggets (Jul 19, 2006)

me too i live in texas so its pretty humid and hot here,so you dryed yours outside? 

also when you dry it,do you just cut the bottom part of the stem and take the entire plant and hang it upside down for 2 days,or did you jsut cut the stems where the buds were? thanks


----------



## Mutt (Jul 19, 2006)

Mind if I jump in.
You can do it either way. Myself I cut the branches off the main stem and hang those. Either way will work fine.
I trim my large fan leaves off as well. 

Here is a link with pictures by DJ Short. Same way the Dr. does it.
http://cannabisculture.com/backissues/cc10/cure.html


----------



## sandman (Jul 19, 2006)

Thanks Mutt for the link!I really like the step by step stuff with pics!I did an outdoor grow of about 10 plants a couple years ago.Drying and curing up here in the Great Northwest in Late September is a challenge if you can't do it inside your house.I had to do it in a unheated shed,so keeping mold away was tricky.I kept constant vigilance plus a small heater that you can set to different temps.I also did the paper bag thing.I did not do the sealed jar but I didnt know of it then.Still the smoke turned out pretty sweet.Ahhhh what a winter!!


----------



## danknuggets (Jul 19, 2006)

wow that link is ******* awesome thanks a lot mutt!

So ok wait,you do both the paper bag and the jar methods?
Because in that link they did both i thought you only did one or the other?


----------



## Hick (Jul 19, 2006)

I would think that the "paper bag" step, would serve to slow the drying process in an arid climate, but could also present problems in a humid environment such as sandman spoke of. The paper bags do little for the "curing" process, "IMHO". The curing actually takes place during the slow process in the jars or some other 'sealed' environment.


----------



## KADE (Jul 19, 2006)

Yes hick, you are definately right. Unless the ambient humidity is very low.. say 25-30 or lower. Then it may be possible. But normally humidity varies quite a bit... so one day with the humidity high and that bud is full of water again.


----------



## astra007 (Aug 3, 2006)

every1 luvs bc bud - we trim everything off the buds and place on screens.  this is in a dark room with air movement blowing under, over and thru the buds, stirring occassionally.  ya keep this up for about 4 days until the stem of the bud snaps when ya bend it.  then the bud is placed into plastic - ziploc - bags and sweated with the lights on, stirring from the bottom up until no moisture forms in/on the bag when shut.  its cured fer the market.


----------

